# Tattler Lids



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

I know the forum has discussed this before but it looks like it has been a couple of years.

In my area a dozen wide mouth lids (without rings) is $4. 

This weekend I can buy canned vegetables for 4/1.00. Right off the bat I'll be losing money to can my own veggies. Of course they will taste a lot better!

I think it is time to look into the tattler lids and was wondering if anyone who has been using them would be willing to share their experience. Have they gotten better? Most of the posts I've read have been old and there have been sealing issues. 

I am hoping they will be ok for water bath items of low cost such as fruit butters, tomato sauce, jams, etc. Any information would be appreciated! Thanks,


----------



## Fourthistles (Feb 24, 2003)

This was my second season with Tatlers. I have no complaints. Everything sealed fine, both water bath and pressure canner. It's important to follow the directions for these lids: do not tighten the rings all the way down before putting them into the canner, only just barely finger tight. Then completely tighten down when the jars come out. I have dozens of regular lids still in my pantry but I'm gradually adding more Tatlers as well.


----------



## wonderwmn (Feb 2, 2018)

I have some tattler lids and as long as you remember and follow the instructions for them they are wonderful. Sometimes it is hard for us old timers to learn new tricks. I especially like them for things that have vinegar in the jar( canned pickled beets, for example). For some reason it makes me nervous to put that regular metal canning flat onto those types of canned foods.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

In a large part of the bush where we are my Sweetie is the acknowledged expert at canning and go to person for guidance and advise. 

She has a large stock of Tattler rings and lids and uses them a lot. Her best advise for a new or low experience preserver new to using Tattler is first, to follow the instructions carefully. 

Can half your product with regular lids and half with the Tattler. This will give you experience and confidence. Also minimize fail to seal jars that need used right away as you are learning. She has not experienced one product being more sensitive or a problem sealing with the Tattler system over another seals. 

Cleanliness at the time of sealing and the steps of sealing is important. As with the Tattler, tighten rings snug, then back off 1/2" of ring movement before placing in canner. After removing jars from the canner, re tighten the ring as much of that last 1/2" movement as you can without undue force. Once the jars are cool check your seals. 

You may find a higher rate of fail to seal, and seal failure with Tattler at first. This type failure should lessen as your experience increases. 

Like anything new to you, start slow, follow instructions, you will get better with practice.


----------

